# CD Spinning-Type Noise Coming from Dash



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If you listen carefully you can here the electronic controls open and close the blend door with different heater settings, I wonder if there is an issue with the door being stuck and it just keeps trying to open.


----------



## hrousley (Mar 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> If you listen carefully you can here the electronic controls open and close the blend door with different heater settings, I wonder if there is an issue with the door being stuck and it just keeps trying to open.


I'm going to sound like a complete idiot here, but what exactly is the blend door? What you adjust the vents with?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Hrousley, 

Sorry to hear you are having this concern. Let me know if you would like me to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. You can send me a private message anytime. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Sounds similar to what I described as a beeping Power Steering pump, sounds like a compressor, fan or clutch engaging & releasing. I only notice this noise when first starting the CRUZE and carefully backing out of my garage at speeds under 5 mph


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

hrousley said:


> I'm going to sound like a complete idiot here, but what exactly is the blend door? What you adjust the vents with?



The blend door motor is a little flap controled by a motor that moves to either allow hotter air in or keep the hotter air out. if it was broke you might hear the ticking sound it makes, but you should notice an issue with trying to adjust heat and cold. The temps will normally not work correctly. Blend doors are also used to control where the air goes, whether you want the air blowing at you, or your feet or the windsheild. It moves the little door to wither alow or block the routes the air needs to go.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Sounds similar to what I described as a beeping Power Steering pump, sounds like a compressor, fan or clutch engaging & releasing. I only notice this noise when first starting the CRUZE and carefully backing out of my garage at speeds under 5 mph


I think what you might be hearing is the abs check. Happens every time when you start driving, before 5 mph. Sounds like a clutch engaging.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> I think what you might be hearing is the abs check. Happens every time when you start driving, before 5 mph. Sounds like a clutch engaging.


Isn't it 12 mph going forward? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think I know the sound you are describing and I have heard it myself.

My 07 Jeep Commander makes almost the same sound, as described, shut off car, windows closed, quiet, and yep, I hear something running.
Anyways, I guess I got used to it with the Jeep so when I heard the same type sound under the same circumstances in the Cruze I kindof shrugged my shoulders........kind of a 'Thats the way it is' thing.

There has never been a problem with either vehicle so I decided to not fret.....nature of the beast.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have heard a "swooshing" almost water-like noise from the dash area in a car before. It wasn't my Cruze, but it was air in the heater core of my car making that noise. As you revved the engine ever so slightly, you'd hear it every time around 1500 rpm. Come I think of it, I actually had a rental Cruze make a similar noise. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

